
Internet start up - Craiglists Ad Translated. - dholowiski
http://jetztneu.blogspot.com/2011/01/internet-start-up-craiglists-ad.html
======
joshklein
I really don't feel like we need these articles on HN. It perpetuates the HN
meme that "hackers" are always coders and "fakers" are the business people.
The truth is that a hacker can have many different skill sets, and this
craigslist ad is clearly from some faker, regardless of whether he needs a
coder to implement his idea, or had instead posted as "needing some guy to
sell this web app I totally made this weekend!"

